# Bushmaster AR 15 - Question about range



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Need a shooter's advise

I have a standard Bushmaster Model XM15-E2S, I believe it is 16 barrel etc. I'm toying with the idea of setting it up for shooting coyotes. It has a cheap 3x9 scope. Will it shoot fairly accurately out to 300 yards? That is about the extent of my abilities.

Besides putting a better scope on the gun do you see anything I could do to make it more accurate. I saw on line different flash suppressors which added to the barrel length. They claim it helps accuracy but I know nothing about them.

Thanks


----------



## BBob (Sep 27, 2007)

I would find the ammo matched to the barrel and that will help your accuracy. I've got a 20" barrel (on a RRA) that really likes BHA 77gr SMK (sub MOA) yet it will still shoot 50gr A-max within at MOA. On the otherhand, have yet to find a 55gr and 62 gr that it will shoot < 2 moa on a good day. BTW my AR has a 3.5# NM trigger. A good trigger will also help if you do not already have one.

BTW, barrel length has very very little to do with the weapon's accuracy. It will however help the rounds velocity, which in turn can help flatten out your round's trajectory drop and increase your bullets energy at given ranges.


----------



## ABailey (May 25, 2010)

Better scope, more time at the range the most important. The more you can shoot the better you will shoot. Shoot lots of different ammo to see.which one groups better.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

yea, my deer rifles all have Leupold scope, 50 mm V-III's and when I shoot this AR I can tell a big difference with the cheap scope.


----------



## aaronious45 (Dec 15, 2011)

Find out the twist rate to the barrel and use the grain bullet to match. I'm no expert but I believe the more twist the heavier the bullet? A 1 in 7 or 8 twists per inch for a 223 would use a really light bullet and a 1in 10 would be better for heavier bullets. I may have that bass akwards. Heavier bullets are less effected by wind and such... That's my 2 pennies


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

Probably ammo and some range time. A good trigger is nice, but one can make do with a GI trigger. I would probably look at some aftermarket varmint ammo that will fragment in smaller animals. Companies to buy from include Berger, Barnes or Hornady. Most varmint ammo is actually lighter than the typical M193 55gr ammo that most people shoot. Assuming that your rifle is 1-9, your rifle's twist rate should be fine.

Go get some range time in. In my opinion it's everyone's duty to be able to make 300yd shots with iron sights and no bipod.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Everything you said makes since and I thought of, except iron sights at 300 yards. I can take my 300 wsm with Leu scope and kill a deer at 300 but there is *NO* way I could do that without a scope. 

I don't have it in me....



Gravity3694 said:


> Probably ammo and some range time. A good trigger is nice, but one can make do with a GI trigger. I would probably look at some aftermarket varmint ammo that will fragment in smaller animals. Companies to buy from include Berger, Barnes or Hornady. Most varmint ammo is actually lighter than the typical M193 55gr ammo that most people shoot. Assuming that your rifle is 1-9, your rifle's twist rate should be fine.
> 
> Go get some range time in. In my opinion it's everyone's duty to be able to make 300yd shots with iron sights and no bipod.


----------



## jmsiv (Oct 13, 2011)

1:7 twist rate means the bullet makes one revolution in 7 inches. Therefore, it twists faster than a 1:9, which takes 9 inches to rotate the bullet 360'. The faster the twist, the heavier the bullet you can shoot. A light round shot from a 1:7 can literally spin itself apart before it hits the target. A heavy round shot from a 1:9 will lose energy and start to tumble. 

Have someone work your trigger and find your rille's "magic" bullet. And then hit the range. A lot.


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

Outside9 said:


> Everything you said makes since and I thought of, except iron sights at 300 yards. I can take my 300 wsm with Leu scope and kill a deer at 300 but there is *NO* way I could do that without a scope.
> 
> I don't have it in me....


That's just my personal opinion in the name of national preparedness. Go to any Appleseed shoot and you can see that we are way unprepared. To be fair though I'm only 21 and have young eyes that can see great, but for older people I can be lenient. I also think everyone under 30 should be able to pass an Army PFT too.



jmsiv said:


> 1:7 twist rate means the bullet makes one revolution in 7 inches. Therefore, it twists faster than a 1:9, which takes 9 inches to rotate the bullet 360'. The faster the twist, the heavier the bullet you can shoot. A light round shot from a 1:7 can literally spin itself apart before it hits the target. A heavy round shot from a 1:9 will lose energy and start to tumble.
> 
> Have someone work your trigger and find your rille's "magic" bullet. And then hit the range. A lot.


1:9 is a good all round twist for .223. You can almost stabilize 77gr loads with them and are able to go down to 40gr easily. I prefer 1:7, but I'm not a hunter and I routinely use 62gr and 77gr bullets. 

Also twist rate is technically dictated by the length of the bullet not weight. It's just coincidence that longer bullets are heavier. Referring bullets by grain just happens to be simpler than stating length.

A USGI trigger is somewhat easy to clean up. Most of the grit can be polished out of the two sear surfaces quite easily. Still, it's a tall order to get one to be a sub 4lb trigger pull. Of course you can always buy and install an aftermarket trigger. My personal favorites are Geiselle and the expensive KAC two stage triggers.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

21! No wonder, I have kids older than you. The eye thing is what kills me, I'm 47 and things don't work like they used to at 21. My wife says I can't hear and she makes fun of my Santa Clause glasses as she calls them. 



Gravity3694 said:


> That's just my personal opinion in the name of national preparedness. Go to any Appleseed shoot and you can see that we are way unprepared. To be fair though I'm only 21 and have young eyes that can see great, but for older people I can be lenient. I also think everyone under 30 should be able to pass an Army PFT too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Would all Bushmaster Model XM15-E2S have the same twist? If not, how do you find out what it has, I do not have the book for it.

I've been shooting 55 grain rounds and it seems to like them. 

Any scope recommendations for an AR out to about 300 yards?


*Bushmaster's firearms are typically offered in a **5.56 NATO** chambering with forged aircraft-grade (7075-T6) aluminum receivers. Most Bushmaster barrels are 4150 **steel**, offered in 1:9 **twist rate**, and chrome-lined to increase durability. Some barrels are available with 1:7 rifling, on special order. Stainless steel or chrome molybdenum barrels are available on certain models.*


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

Outside9 said:


> Would all Bushmaster Model XM15-E2S have the same twist? If not, how do you find out what it has, I do not have the book for it.
> 
> I've been shooting 55 grain rounds and it seems to like them.
> 
> ...


Pretty much all Bushys other than special ordered ones are 1:9. Bushmaster is a tier 3 manufacturer that is made to suit the commercial market. Things like tight fitting lowers and uppers, 1:9 twist semi auto bolt carriers, 11595E barrel steel and less proof testing are among many of the minor nuances I've noticed between Bushy and some higher grade AR manufacturers. Just to note, it's not really a big deal unless your going to be pressing your AR in some hard work. Most people put less than 200 rounds of ammo through their AR in a year and don't slug them through sand and muck.

Your Bushy will do fine enough in your intended role. I would probably be looking at a 3-9x50 optic. Most coyote hunting is done in the dusk if I recall correctly, so a larger objective would be a good choice. The minimum level of quality I would buy is Leupold. I hate Tasco crap they sell at Walmart. I hear Redfields are decent for the price if you really need something cheap.


----------



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

all good info , I 2nd the 3.5# NM trigger. I installed one in my LR308 and topped it with a Zeiss 3-9x50 and it made a world of difference


----------



## loadtoad1a7 (Oct 29, 2011)

look on the top of your barrel, most are stamped with the cal either .223 or 5.56 and the twist


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

If you have the stock trigger read this....

http://www.ar15.com/forums/t_3_4/544583_Trigger_work_.html

I did this to a CMMG lower with DPMS innards. It feels better than the BILs Bushmasters that are stock. Cheaper than a 2 stage trigger......


----------



## aaronious45 (Dec 15, 2011)

Ah, I knew I was onto something with the rate of twist and bullet weight.. I'm not big into long distance shooting (more than 200yds) I just remember reading in a book somewhere it made a big difference. Thanks for the corrections


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

aaronious45 said:


> Ah, I knew I was onto something with the rate of twist and bullet weight.. I'm not big into long distance shooting (more than 200yds) I just remember reading in a book somewhere it made a big difference. Thanks for the corrections


You can get by with 55gr, but 77gr is nice for precision work. It also is nice in short barreled ARs. The heavy bullets fragment at a lower velocity than 55gr which makes them ideal. The only downside is that they have poor barrier penetration since any medium will make them fragment before reaching flesh. My favorite load is MK318 unless I work with short barrels in which I want MK262.

For up to 300yds the old M193 load is an excellent value round that still delivers excellent ballistics and terminal performance despite being a 50 year old design.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Thanks, I may pick up some of those and give them a try.



Gravity3694 said:


> You can get by with 55gr, but 77gr is nice for precision work. It also is nice in short barreled ARs. The heavy bullets fragment at a lower velocity than 55gr which makes them ideal. The only downside is that they have poor barrier penetration since any medium will make them fragment before reaching flesh. My favorite load is MK318 unless I work with short barrels in which I want MK262.
> 
> For up to 300yds the old M193 load is an excellent value round that still delivers excellent ballistics and terminal performance despite being a 50 year old design.


----------

